# General > Biodiversity >  Honey Bee Help

## SkozkrHorgr

Hello,
I'm interested in if anyone knows any beekeepers in the JOG area, as I would like to start a new hive next year and am in need of a nuc. Am a novice and trying to keep the costs down on my first attempt at beekeeping.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Scunner

sent you a pm

----------

